# PCV valve vacuum leak



## ninerhb (Dec 26, 2014)

The times I've seen the diaphragm in the valve cover leak, it's because the one way valve in the manifold failed. That allows boost pressure back into the crankcase, causing leaks and the valve cover failure. Unfortunately the manifold is not cheap and it's only a small rubber flapper that's missing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, pull off the corrugated hose and have a look. The check valve is almost certainly missing and will cause failure of the intake manifold again in short order. 

XtremeRevolution here has a check valve kit to circumvent the badly designed intake manifold check valve system for cheaper than it would cost you to replace the whole manifold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brown3gbd (Jan 3, 2018)

How do I reply to XtremeRevolution and ask him about the kit that he makes?


----------



## brown3gbd (Jan 3, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, pull off the corrugated hose and have a look. The check valve is almost certainly missing and will cause failure of the intake manifold again in short order.
> 
> XtremeRevolution here has a check valve kit to circumvent the badly designed intake manifold check valve system for cheaper than it would cost you to replace the whole manifold.
> 
> ...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please also review this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


----------

